# getting the best from my camera



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Hi guys,
I'm in need of some advice to get the best from my camera - point and shot Hitachi HDC - 1097E. the problem I seem to be having is getting clear pictures, which is a doddle with my parents digital camera when it's on it's auto setting, which mine doesn't appear to have...

any help appreciated :thumb:

kev


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi Kev,

What problems are you having? By clear do you mean blurred?

Can you post up an example?

Maxtor.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Maxtor said:


> Hi Kev,
> 
> What problems are you having? By clear do you mean blurred?
> 
> ...


just seems that with my camera, no matter how still it is the pics are always out of focus


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

... maybe there's a focus problem?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

bretti_kivi said:


> ... maybe there's a focus problem?


how would i sort that? sorry, im a total novice when it comes to cameras


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

-Kev- said:


> how would i sort that? sorry, im a total novice when it comes to cameras


I would check and carefully clean the lens to start with Kev. It might be picking up on smudges, dirt, or dust on the lens, this will put every shot you take out of focus.

Maxtor.


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

When you take a picture, give it a half click until you hear/see it focus, then click fully to take the picture, then stay still for a further second.

:thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

cheers guys, will give that a try :thumb:
would ipa be ok to clean the lense?


----------



## PaulGTI (Oct 21, 2006)

-Kev- said:


> would ipa be ok to clean the lense?


Im willing to accept I could be wrong with this, but...

NOOOO!!!!

If the lense has a covering on it that would remove it. I know a bloke that used it on his light reactive glasss, it took that covering off. (But his glasses were spotless)


----------



## richardi734 (Sep 4, 2007)

Take a picture outside where the light is better, make sure you slowly push the shutter button to focus it. Post the pic.

What camera have your parents got?


----------

